# New member with a question that may sound off the wall



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello and I'm glad to be a part of this site. The question pertains to the wires and the connectors that hook up to the plow pump / motor. I know that we all use the term connector(S) when referring to them when we hook them together. I have a MEYERS plow. What I want to know what are the connectors called? The ones that connect from the plow side wiring to the truck side wiring. By that I mean, and I'm not in any way saying anyone does not know what I mean, just trying to make it clear. At the end of the plow motor pump wires that one is BLACK and one is RED, that is the wires I'm referring too. If anyone can give me a answer please email me and let me know what the name of these connectors are called. Thanks and have a good night and please be safe. DON


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I would call them the Pump power wires.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I think we need Pictures. To narrow it down.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Welcome @eagle12426. Can't say I know what they are called, just know the ones for the snowex salters (for the older controllers) are called Anderson connectors.


----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

OK these are the connectors I'm talking about. Hope this helps to get a answer. Thanks to everyone that does!!


----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

Also these are for the Meyers plow. Also BOSS has the same kind of connectors on there wires. If that helps to get a answer. Thanks again


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I think the plug is molded on. I searched Meyer plow power cables on E Bay and they come right up.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Snow-Plow-...-/262137842163?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

thank you, yes I know what the wire is and looks and I know that they are molded all in one piece, because I have it like in the pics I had posted. I was just wondering what the connectors brand name is and are called that they molded them in one piece like that. thanks again.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Plug...!


----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

As I had said when I posted the question. There is a reason I asked about the connectors. This is why: I had bought a truck and had a plow put on it, MEYERS, the place since then has gone out of business. Well needless to say they messed things up, really bad. They had spliced the POSITIVE truck side wire, 3 THREE times to make it long enough. NEGATIVE wire was spliced two times to make it long enough. So I need to make these wires that is why I asked. I had gotten the BOSS truck side wires they were 90" long and made it. The only thing is that you have to REVERSE them so they work on the MEYERS pump wires. Like I said I have all the wiring to make them but I don't have the connectors. That is why I asked about them. Also they messed up the truck lights and the plow lights in doing what they did. Again I thought by going on this site I would get a answer to my question but anyway, thanks for the answers I did get. Everyone have a Merry Christmas, and be safe.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

eagle12426 said:


> As I had said when I posted the question. There is a reason I asked about the connectors. This is why: I had bought a truck and had a plow put on it, MEYERS, the place since then has gone out of business. Well needless to say they messed things up, really bad. They had spliced the POSITIVE truck side wire, 3 THREE times to make it long enough. NEGATIVE wire was spliced two times to make it long enough. So I need to make these wires that is why I asked. I had gotten the BOSS truck side wires they were 90" long and made it. The only thing is that you have to REVERSE them so they work on the MEYERS pump wires. Like I said I have all the wiring to make them but I don't have the connectors. That is why I asked about them. Also they messed up the truck lights and the plow lights in doing what they did. Again I thought by going on this site I would get a answer to my question but anyway, thanks for the answers I did get. Everyone have a Merry Christmas, and be safe.


I don't have a simple answer for you, but when I have been faced with the similar situation, I find that the connectors themselves have the brand marked somewhere on them (e.g. AMP, Tyco, Anderson, Molex). If you are lucky, they will have a part number, but it may just be for the shell. Once you have the brand, find their website and start looking. You will probably find a series, and need to know pin/socked diameter, etc. It's tedious, but I have always been able to find them.


----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I don't have a simple answer for you, but when I have been faced with the similar situation, I find that the connectors themselves have the brand marked somewhere on them (e.g. AMP, Tyco, Anderson, Molex). If you are lucky, they will have a part number, but it may just be for the shell. Once you have the brand, find their website and start looking. You will probably find a series, and need to know pin/socked diameter, etc. It's tedious, but I have always been able to find them.


Aerospace Eng, THANK YOU SO MUCH!! THAT HELPS OUT A LOT. The way I have the wires hook up I'm afraid the motor for the pump will short out. At least you have given me a starting point


----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I don't have a simple answer for you, but when I have been faced with the similar situation, I find that the connectors themselves have the brand marked somewhere on them (e.g. AMP, Tyco, Anderson, Molex). If you are lucky, they will have a part number, but it may just be for the shell. Once you have the brand, find their website and start looking. You will probably find a series, and need to know pin/socked diameter, etc. It's tedious, but I have always been able to find them.


Thanks again have a good night or day when ever you get this. Sincerely DON


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

They don't have a specific brand name (so far as I know) because unlike the Anderson style connectors, they are not sold as a separate, off the shelf item since there is no field serviceable way to install them . They are molded at the factory as an OEM item only. Fisher&Western has a different but similar connector that does not have a name because you can't buy it. It is only part of their harness.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Just gonna throw this out there. Nothing says you have to use Meyer wires on a Meyer plow. Cut the terminals off the motor wires and put on whatever ones you like. Or if you never plan on taking the mount off run a solid wire straight from the motor into the truck. Not valid if the plow and mount are one unit,not sure which plow we are referencing here.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry, I thought you wanted to know what the wires are called, you wanted what the not the connector is called.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Who would have THUNK that a guy from Hamlin would be asking how to fix something the right way. You can't get any more off the wall than that. I am surprised that the guys in Waymart haven't generated a headcount realizing that a crazier is trying to do something right on the cosmic dust of the cloud. I think Wayne County has a ordinance that prohibits a wire from being longer than 13 inch without changing colors or gauge. And all property owners are required to store all unused vehicles in a prominent position in the yard for spare parts Some time in the future you might want to put the door hinge from your 1961 international scout on your new Silverado. 

On to your problem. You are right if you know what to call them you can look them up on the internet so you call them meyer plow wiring harness connectors. You Google "meyer plow wiring harness" and hit enter and before your very eyes you will find hundreds of variables with just the right connectors. Some of the sites are really good and let you look up the right harness for the right plow. So you might have to decide what plow motor you have, your plow and plow mount and your make and model truck. My advice to you. Is that you purchase the right harness for your truck in its entirety and a new battery, solenoid. Ignore the Amazon stuff you want to deal with a dealer who will allow you to return wrong items. electrical items are usually non returnable.. I know that 100.00 wiring harness is a lot of money when all you want is a .50 cent connector But you can install the right harness in under a hour but you can spend 3 hours trying to get the right crimp on the connector as CWren stated. Not to mention getting the right crimping tool. Yes I Know a 10 lb sledgehammer makes a good field expedient tool I would probably replace the switches too. Aerospace gave you excellent advice too but I empathise the word tedious. Since you didn't specify the truck, I can only imagine that the wiring has a few cuts and splices. With the newer trucks having the right harness is critical to the electronic innards such as headlights and safety systems. On the older trucks you can bypass most anything and what difference does a few extra wires make, just cut them off. It didn't work when you brought it here but you still owe me for trying. Or you can take a drive up to Starlight, drive around the neighborhood and when you find a plow in a field that looks like yours, just cut out the part you need and go home. 

If I see you broken down on the side of 590, I will stop instead of tooting my horn and telling you I told you so. And speaking after many years of doing it the hard way, you don't know electrical problems until your standing in a foot of wet slushy snow in wing tips with 93 more drives to do.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

Just for the heck of it. This is a pic of the MALE connector off the Meyers wire. I cut it out to show everyone and truck is below. 

2005 2500HD 4X4
DUAL BATTERY SET UP
253 AMP ALT
7.6 MEYERS POLY PLOW BLADE
E-57 MEYERS PUMP TOTALLY REBUILT DOWN TO EVERY BOLT, SEALS, FILTERS, HONED OUT WHERE NEEDED, drilled out a new hole in the front of it so if any water got in it would drain out since the entire setup leans forward, (the E47's already had this done at the factory), SEALED UP WHERE NEEDED, ETC,ETC,ETC,.
NEW PUMP MOTOR SOLENOID
NEW COLE HURST SOLENOID FOR DUAL BATTERY SET UP
NEW 1/0 WIRES FOR BATTERIES
PLOW IS OPERATED BY SECONDARY BATTERY NOT THE STARTER TRUCK BATTERY
NEW BOSS 92" TRUCK SIDE WIRE
NEW 36" MEYERS PLOW SIDE WIRE
NEW FUSES, WIRES, ETC,ETC,ETC,.
OH AND THREE MONTHS IN THE GARAGE TO STRAIGHTEN OUT THE ELECTRICAL PLOW LIGHTS FROM MEYERS WIRING MODULE, REWIRING FOR THE DUAL BATTERIES. FIXING OR REPLACING BROKEN WIRES THAT WERE MESSED UP. 
OH and by the way for those of you that don't know this, and not trying to be rude because I am not. The truck side wires for the Meyers CLASSIC MOUNT, of which I have are only 63", that is why I needed longer wires. I needed wires of 92" or more in length for the truck side. Yes the boss wires work but, you have to reverse the hook up at the plow side when hooking up to the truck side. 
POSITIVE & NEGATIVE on the truck side to the NEGATIVE & POSITIVE on the plow side. Just to be clear on that. ANY QUESTIONS?? LOL!!


----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

Fireball, speaking about things I could tell you about Jefferson TWP and what they were going to do when the wife and I were going to build our dream home. Its one of the reasons we moved out of there. You had mentioned WAYMART so I thought I'd say this.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

We all understand what you are looking for, they dont come as a separate piece from the wire. 
If you would like to take some advice, anderson connectors are easily found at any auto supply and by just stripping the ends of what you have you would have an easy plug that does the job...
https://www.google.com/search?q=and...haWj8d0Tj8pM&scso=_TDbUX-adJYLl_QbDzJDwBA20:0


----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks MR. Markus, I really do thank everyone for there input. I really do. When I started to look into the wiring for the plow I could not understand why any one would do what they did. What would make someone splice a wire THREE times just to make it fit. That's really stupid and a botched up job. You pay good money and that happens. My wife even said she could not understand why. And she is a daughter of a mechanic.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> Just wait till you hear about the potential that a water heater has...





eagle12426 said:


> Just for the heck of it. This is a pic of the MALE connector off the Meyers wire. I cut it out to show everyone and truck is below.
> 
> 2005 2500HD 4X4
> DUAL BATTERY SET UP
> ...


thats called a banana connector, but as was mentioned I don't think you can buy boss/Meyer style molded plugs


----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

Getting back to the Andersons, yes that's what I was thinking about or the Power ones. OK guys I need to check on the wife, she's not doing to good, she has LUPUS on top of Connective tissue disease. It's not contagious It's just that shes in pain all the time. I'll get off here after I look at some of my other messages. Thanks again guys have a great night god bless and be safe


----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

GREAT!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THAT KINPORT!! A Banana connector! THANKS AGAIN!! everyone have a great weekend coming up. Also thanks to everyone for there input. Got to go check on her. god bless and be safe everyone!


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Don't worry eagle it's the NEPA environment not just Jefferson tap. It's where people work extremely hard to do it wrong the first time and then to repeat. We all enjoy a good Louie DeNaples story though, I just don't want to pay for the story


----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

fireball said:


> Don't worry eagle it's the NEPA environment not just Jefferson tap. It's where people work extremely hard to do it wrong the first time and then to repeat. We all enjoy a good Louie DeNaples story though, I just don't want to pay for the story


Fireball and to anyone. Not to get off a talking about plows or be long, but to clarify on about Jefferson township. Also sorry about the language in this, don't mean to offend anyone. Let me say it wasn't because of Louis, yes I said his first name, Mr. DeNaple. It was the township supervisor at the time. The wife and I were going to, past tense, build a $275,000 home there. We had taken my drawings to a architect/engineer to go over them and do blue prints for us and start building my wife's Dream Home. Of which I still have the blue prints after all these years. They cost us $2,500. When the supervisor had seen me staking out the home along with surveyor. He stopped and asked what we were doing I told him then he asked to see the end of the measuring tape He went into the center of Spangemberg Rd and told me to walk until It hit 25'. The electric pole that PPL put was on the other side on the reading on my side of the property of which it should be. At that point he told me to go "ANOTHER 25'" I did then he told me to put a stake there. At that point I said WTF do you mean and what are you talking about. He told me I have to go by the state road, of which is "CORTEZ RD", they require 50' from the center of the road and so do we. They were already taking over 2,000 square feet of our property at 25'. That I can see but, another 2000' feet. I said what are you crazy you think I'm going to allow the TWP to do this to us, your out of your FN mind. He told me I could call for a hearing and post a $500 fee for the board to hear my complaint but, if the board denies it I loose the $500. If they approve it that goes towards the permits, inspection, etc, etc. I asked him what are our chances for it to be approved. He just looked at me and laughed. So basically we were screwed. That's why we moved out of the TWP.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

You just proved my point. They work hard, he got out of his truck, used your tape measure, and blew smoke up your arsenal about the PA right of way law. Bottom line you got discouraged and moved elsewhere. They would have gotten a rateable property on the tax rolls and someone who wanted to improve the environment there. Oh well guys like that also complain that the state and county aren't doing enough to encourage development and jobs too

Hopefully you have everything ready for the big snow. I'm interested in how you make out in your search. I don't think they are banana connectors because of the molded plugs around them you might get lucky with a nerd at geek squad who knows something about circuit boards. Problem with dealing with anybody at a fasteners company is they want to sell you 10,000 instead of the two you need.


----------



## eagle12426 (Dec 11, 2020)

fireball said:


> You just proved my point. They work hard, he got out of his truck, used your tape measure, and blew smoke up your arsenal about the PA right of way law. Bottom line you got discouraged and moved elsewhere. They would have gotten a rateable property on the tax rolls and someone who wanted to improve the environment there. Oh well guys like that also complain that the state and county aren't doing enough to encourage development and jobs too
> 
> Hopefully you have everything ready for the big snow. I'm interested in how you make out in your search. I don't think they are banana connectors because of the molded plugs around them you might get lucky with a nerd at geek squad who knows something about circuit boards. Problem with dealing with anybody at a fasteners company is they want to sell you 10,000 instead of the two you need.


Where we moved to was up in Hamlin. The wife LOVES her home. It may not be her dream home but sometimes you have to take what your dealt with. Back to the plug. I had cut the outer casing off, an old wire, just to show and post a pic of what I was talking about. It is a BANANA connector found them in a music equipment place on the internet. But I'm going to go ahead and get the Anderson 180 power poles along with the 2 GA AWG connectors. I already have the wires, copper lugs, shrink, etc. Just fired up my truck and plow before the storm. IT WORKS GREAT!! The guy did a EXCELLENT job of rebuilding my E-57 PUMP. Greased the trip pins, put fluid film on the chrome and other parts. Anyway got to get going guys, have a great night be safe and god bless.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Just remember that it never snowed on Patty Hearst there


----------

